# Creating A Benefit Concert:



## MetalMike (Aug 6, 2006)

I've decided with a few friends to start a benefit concert outdoors to take place sometime next year. Of course any SS.org bands are welcome . In fact I'd love to have you guys here. (Shannon and Noodles keep your calendar's open for one day next june )

Has anyone ever created a successful benefit concert before? 
Of course I have plans, but how would you guys go about doing this? (Obviously I would need a permit, stage, bands, sponsors, publicity, etc. I'm talking about the small things in order to get these major objectives complete.)

I'm hoping to have a huge event with various styles of music to appeal to the greatest number of people I possibly can. I'm not doing it for profit. I'm doing this to either fund for cancer research, or to bring music to schools. It will all be decided shortly. 

Anyway, any advice would be great.


----------



## peterchau (Aug 7, 2006)

A friend and I want to do a benefit concert too, we've been talking about it for sometime now. We really dont know much about what to do, but it's gonna be called "Shred for the cure", and it'll be before ALS. 

I'm probably gonna set it up at a park, get on a platform with some guys and play for a few hours. Or maybe try and get a spot at a local venue.


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 7, 2006)

I like the idea. Let me know if you get some more information.


----------



## rogue (Aug 7, 2006)

good luck mate, my friend runs a promotion company (we're 16 haha) and he gets bands to play for free, fronts up the money for the venue himself, then takes costs and the rest of the ticket money goes to cancer reasearch. pretty simple jobby.

your best bet it is probably getting it at a local venue, because getting it in a park or some otehr public place renders you with a whole otehr bunch of problems, like council permits and noise levels and picking up litter after and all sorts of stuff, getting it in a venue means all that stuff is covered when you place the deposit etc, you just have to worry about promoting the thing.

good luck, good cause


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 7, 2006)

metalmike23 said:


> I've decided with a few friends to start a benefit concert outdoors to take place sometime next year. Of course any SS.org bands are welcome . In fact I'd love to have you guys here. (Shannon and Noodles keep your calendar's open for one day next june )
> Has anyone ever created a successful benefit concert before?
> Of course I have plans, but how would you guys go about doing this? (Obviously I would need a permit, stage, bands, sponsors, publicity, etc. I'm talking about the small things in order to get these major objectives complete.)
> I'm hoping to have a huge event with various styles of music to appeal to the greatest number of people I possibly can. I'm not doing it for profit. I'm doing this to either fund for cancer research, or to bring music to schools. It will all be decided shortly.
> Anyway, any advice would be great.



Where in New York are planning this event?


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 7, 2006)

rogue said:


> good luck mate, my friend runs a promotion company (we're 16 haha) and he gets bands to play for free, fronts up the money for the venue himself, then takes costs and the rest of the ticket money goes to cancer reasearch. pretty simple jobby.
> your best bet it is probably getting it at a local venue, because getting it in a park or some otehr public place renders you with a whole otehr bunch of problems, like council permits and noise levels and picking up litter after and all sorts of stuff, getting it in a venue means all that stuff is covered when you place the deposit etc, you just have to worry about promoting the thing.
> good luck, good cause



I figured if we had a charity behind us it wouldn't be such a big deal to get permits. Our town has this noise level law where it'd have to over before 11 PM which isn't so bad. I also figured that if I can turn this into a large event I can have even local places sponsor basically doing the majority of the concert day hardships for me while I focus on my job as an organizer.



Popsyche said:


> Where in New York are planning this event?



As of now somewhere on the south shore of Long Island. It's still only a little past the talking/planning state. I'll keep you updated.

I'm sure it wouldn't be a big deal bands to give up a day next year. I doubt anyone has gigs a year in the future that aren't huge. I can plan it around the most ideal date for bands.

This might be thinking too far ahead but we could certainly have an SS.org booth and I pictured Elysian having a booth with his a few of his guitars.


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 12, 2006)

bump


----------



## Shawn (Aug 12, 2006)

That sounds great, good luck. I wish I could make it, I will make it to Vegas on 7-7-07, maybe I could try to make it to this show as well. It would be cool if you had some bands from here play.


----------



## rogue (Aug 12, 2006)

yeh that would rule


----------



## ts73 (Aug 19, 2006)

First of all you need to consider how much money you would be able to raise for the cause, and how much of that money would be eaten up by the costs. It's very cool to make something for a charitable cause, but you might find it difficult to draw a big enough crowd without any 'names', and you don't want it to turn into an attention-whoring-fest for local bar bands.
Just my $0.02
Good luck.


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 19, 2006)

ts73 said:


> First of all you need to consider how much money you would be able to raise for the cause, and how much of that money would be eaten up by the costs. It's very cool to make something for a charitable cause, but you might find it difficult to draw a big enough crowd without any 'names', and you don't want it to turn into an attention-whoring-fest for local bar bands.
> Just my $0.02
> Good luck.



I completely understand. It's all been taken into consideration. That's why I will try as best I can to use the connections I have to get "names."


----------

